# Don't make my mistake



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a brief note; most of you probably already know this but..........
I went for my US immigrant visa interview last Wednesday and was refused on the grounds that I haven't enough money to support myself.
Actually I do, and I receive a substantial lump sum and a pension when I retire on Dec 20th. I took full documentation of this, but the official told me she needed to see the money *in a bank account, nothing else would do*.
Pretty naive on my part, so if I can save anyone some trouble by relating this, I'll be pleased
Incidentally, I have been married to a US citizen for 28 years and have been a Met Police Officer for 32 years.
When the 1st interviewer saw this on some of my documentation she told me I shouldn't get so much money, that police officers were overpaid, and that she had received a ticket for going through a red light and that proved all English police officers were arrogant and stupid. This is not relevant to my application's failure or success, and I didn't expect an easy interview, but I wasn't reckoning on a 5 minute tirade of abuse!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hoofer27 said:


> Just a brief note; most of you probably already know this but..........
> I went for my US immigrant visa interview last Wednesday and was refused on the grounds that I haven't enough money to support myself.
> Actually I do, and I receive a substantial lump sum and a pension when I retire on Dec 20th. I took full documentation of this, but the official told me she needed to see the money *in a bank account, nothing else would do*.
> Pretty naive on my part, so if I can save anyone some trouble by relating this, I'll be pleased
> ...


Sorry, don't quite understand this. If you are applying for a visa to move with your US citizen wife to the States, then it is your wife who needs to prove that she can support you. SHE is sponsoring YOU.

The fact that you will be getting a pension in December is pretty immaterial. She needs to have the wherewithal to support you now. ....... or am I missing something here?


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

The point is simple; have any funds you rely on in the bank when you have an interview; proof that you will have them (official MPS pension statements) is not enough. I understand who sponsors whom; I just don't want anyone to make the elementary mistake I made.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Being turned down for whatever visa is a intense experience.
Did you go through the details on Affidavit of Support? I do not read this in your post.
Should a US Consulate employee actually made some of the statements you claim -why did you not ask to speak to the supervisor?


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> Being turned down for whatever visa is a intense experience.
> Did you go through the details on Affidavit of Support? I do not read this in your post.
> Should a US Consulate employee actually made some of the statements you claim -why did you not ask to speak to the supervisor?


Well no-one likes rejection! Yes we went through all the relevant details. No room for manouevre. I am used to working in hostile environments, but the US Embassy was pretty unfriendly. Spoke to a number of people over the months I waited for an interview (they lost my papers for 4 months) and the advice was to avoid any disagreement with the staff, so I just left it.

But I didn't post this to just have a whinge; if I spare someone else the problems I encountered, that would be very good.

Thanks for your reponse.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hoofer27 said:


> Well no-one likes rejection! Yes we went through all the relevant details. No room for manouevre. I am used to working in hostile environments, but the US Embassy was pretty unfriendly. Spoke to a number of people over the months I waited for an interview (they lost my papers for 4 months) and the advice was to avoid any disagreement with the staff, so I just left it.
> 
> But I didn't post this to just have a whinge; if I spare someone else the problems I encountered, that would be very good.
> 
> Thanks for your reponse.


It is pretty cut and dry and explained on the Affidavit of Support. Your pension and pay-out are at this point in time unlaid eggs. See it as a bump on the road and move on. I am nosy - where do you plan to move to in the US?

I have had my go-arounds with US Embassy staff - the British version is not much better.


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> It is pretty cut and dry and explained on the Affidavit of Support. Your pension and pay-out are at this point in time unlaid eggs. See it as a bump on the road and move on. I am nosy - where do you plan to move to in the US?
> 
> I have had my go-arounds with US Embassy staff - the British version is not much better.


"bump on the road" is just how we see it. We have close friends and a place to stay just outside Memphis.
Wifey's bosses have just offered her more money to stay on here........decisions.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hoofer27 said:


> "bump on the road" is just how we see it. We have close friends and a place to stay just outside Memphis.
> Wifey's bosses have just offered her more money to stay on here........decisions.


Those are decisions you will have to weigh carefully. Then comes the dreaded medical coverage. Nevertheless - nothing could drag me back to Europe:>)


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> Those are decisions you will have to weigh carefully. Then comes the dreaded medical coverage. Nevertheless - nothing could drag me back to Europe:>)


Twostep
thankyou very much for your help, and your positive attitude. Weighing my wife's recent offer from her employers against only the prospect of employment (though we have capital )in the US we are likely to play safe in the current economic climate and postpone any attempted move for a couple of years before reviewing our circumstances.We are somewhat concerned about the FBAR legislation, too, though I've only looked at it briefly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hoofer27 said:


> Twostep
> thankyou very much for your help, and your positive attitude. Weighing my wife's recent offer from her employers against only the prospect of employment (though we have capital )in the US we are likely to play safe in the current economic climate and postpone any attempted move for a couple of years before reviewing our circumstances.We are somewhat concerned about the FBAR legislation, too, though I've only looked at it briefly.


Maybe you have the opportunity of vacations in various parts of the US. Good luck!


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> Maybe you have the opportunity of vacations in various parts of the US. Good luck!


Thankyou so much. We will be all over the US like a nasty rash!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hoofer27 said:


> Thankyou so much. We will be all over the US like a nasty rash!


Let me know when you get towards TX>)


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

twostep said:


> Let me know when you get towards TX>)


Will do. We have good friends in Dallas/Ft Worth .........


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hoofer27 said:


> Will do. We have good friends in Dallas/Ft Worth .........


115F last summer and sub-zero last winter:>) Everything is bigger in Tejas.


----------

